# TNT Whole Wheat Banana Bread



## corazon (Apr 7, 2006)

_This has a lot of banana flavor. It is delicious. Made it tonight. I'm munching on some warm bread now._
*Whole Wheat Banana Bread*

2 cups whole wheat flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup butter
3/4 cup brown sugar
2 eggs, beaten
2 1/3 cups mashed overripe bananas (about 4 large)
toasted walnuts (optional)
chocolate chips (optional)

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly butter and flour a 9x5 inch loaf pan.
In a large bowl, combine flour, baking soda and salt. In a separate bowl, cream together butter and brown sugar. Stir in eggs and mashed bananas until well blended. Add flour mixture to banana mixture and stir just to moisten. Add nuts and chocolate chips, if desired (I like to add both, just a few handfuls of each). Pour batter into prepared pan.
Bake in preheated oven for 60 to 65 minutes, until a toothpick inserted into center of the loaf comes out clean. Let bread cool in pan for 10 minutes, then turn out onto a wire rack.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 11, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> _This has a lot of banana flavor. It is delicious. Made it tonight. I'm munching on some warm bread now._
> *Whole Wheat Banana Bread*
> 
> 2 cups whole wheat flour
> ...



I used to make a banana bread recipe that looked very similar to this one. I use to use just ripe bananas however and chop them coarsely, not too heavily mashed. This gave the finished product a little lumpy banana texture. I loved it. So do those who ate it, of which there were a few.


----------

